# Neuer Juwe - Wohin ?!?



## Sir Wagi (7. Juli 2009)

Moin ...

Hab mich endlich durchgerungen ... Ingi verlernt, Bergbau behalten und Juwelenschleifen hochgeskillt ...
Bin ja nun schon ewig 80 und überall ehrfürchtig und so (also in WotLK^^) ...
Habe mir dann auch gleich von allen *Fraktionen in Nordend* die Rezepte gekauft ...
Bin nun dabei, immer schön die *Daily* zu machen und mir die* für "Marken" kaufbaren Rezepte* zu holen ...
Auch hatte ich verdammt viele Splitter vorrätig und war in *Tausendwinter* einkaufen ...

Wo bekomm ich noch Rezepte her ? Droppen die in bestimmten Inis oder World-Random ?
Bitte helft mir ^^ ...


----------



## NoD (7. Juli 2009)

Gute Berufswahl. Habe ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vorlagen droppen in den Heros bei den Endbossen.

Dann gibt es noch eine Reihe an World Drop Vorlagen. (Stattlicher, Nebliger, Geläuterter usw)

Ruf hast ja schon alle.

Tausendwinter auch.

Eben noch die beim Juwilehrer in Dala über Juwimarken.

Das dürfte es gewesen sein.


----------



## Sir Wagi (8. Juli 2009)

NoD schrieb:


> Vorlagen droppen in den Heros bei den Endbossen.


Dropt jeder Boss eine bestimmte Vorlage ?! Oder is das auch random ? ...

Ansonsten schonmal vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yakiros (8. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube, dass in jeder Ini außer HdZ4 und Gundrak eine Vorlage droppt... in einigen Instanzen droppen Vorlagen, die eigentlich kein Mensch (oder Orc oder was auch immer) braucht! Am besten, du schaust dir hier bei Buffed mal an, was die verschiedenen Bosse auf heroisch so droppen und legst dir ne Liste an, welche Inis du besuchen willst für die Rezepte!


----------



## Sir Wagi (9. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Info ... Ich verschwinde mal in die Datenbank ^^ ...


----------



## Dwargan (15. Juli 2009)

In den Sturmgipfeln droppen BoP Rezepte die nur von Juwelieren gefunden werden können.Die Namen hab ich leider vergessen^^


----------



## Mr_Multikill (15. Juli 2009)

die BoP vorlagen droppen afaik in ganz nordend..
zumindest hab ich im sholazarbecken auch schonmal eine gedroppt gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sator (16. Juli 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> die BoP vorlagen droppen afaik in ganz nordend..
> zumindest hab ich im sholazarbecken auch schonmal eine gedroppt gekriegt
> 
> 
> ...


Ihr meint wohl die Bo*E* (Bin on *Equip*) Vorlagen, welche oft zu überdimensioniert hohen Priesen im AH sind. Die droppen in ganz Nordend random.


----------



## Griese (16. Juli 2009)

In den Sturmgipfeln gibts 2-3 only Juwe Vorlagen. Keine Ahnung ob die random droppen oder bei nem bestimmten Mob. Bin damals beim questen drübergefallen.


----------



## Unfaith (17. Juli 2009)

hm weiss nicht ob du sie schon hast.. aber beim pvp händler in og gibt es ca 2 dutzend grüne juwi rezepte für ein bisschen ehre (da wo man auch die gems für ehre kaufen kann)

aber ich denke die hast du schon^^


----------



## Sator (17. Juli 2009)

Unfaith schrieb:


> hm weiss nicht ob du sie schon hast.. aber beim pvp händler in og gibt es ca 2 dutzend grüne juwi rezepte für ein bisschen ehre (da wo man auch die gems für ehre kaufen kann)
> 
> aber ich denke die hast du schon^^


Zudem gibts auch Unmengen an Rezepten für PvP-Gems. Verkauft werden die in 1k Winter gleich links für Steinsplitter.


----------



## Sir Wagi (17. Juli 2009)

Die hab ich alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Mache mich an die Random-Drops ... Mobs prügeln ftw ^^ ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (4. August 2009)

So, hab das Problem nun endgültig gelöst, bidde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Alle Juwerezepte für blaue Klunker (Pre 3.2)


----------

